# 2022 VW ID Buzz Specs



## Autoguide.com (Apr 26, 2018)

*275 kW (370 hp), all-wheel-drive and over 300 miles of range are some of many key (2022) VW ID Buzz specs.*

In its highest spec, as seen with the ID.Buzz concept, is a 111-kW battery and 150-kW electric motor producing a total output of 275 kW (370 hp) with optional all-wheel-drive. Cheaper than that is a 200 kW version that shares an 83 kW battery with it's crossover sibling, the ID Crozz, exclusively sold as a rear-drive only model with mid-200 mile range. The latter confirmed for production. 

As a minibus, interior volume is where the Buzz will stand out from other ID models. Production versions of the cargo and passenger Buzz concepts are expected. The passenger version will seat up to 7, a versatile interior, a suite of connective technology, panoramic roof and more. The cargo version seen as a concept, is a commercial vehicle featuring a solar panel roof, slightly more range and innovative shelving system.

MSRP is said to start around $30,000 (U.S.) and go on sale late 2021 as a 2022 year model vehicle.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

I'd be over the moon if the Buzz had a starting price of $30,000. But if the ID.3 is starting at €30,000 ($33,000) in Europe, I have to imagine the Buzz will have a higher price.


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

I always thought $35,000 was more like it but even at $40,000 I would still consider buying the van.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> I always thought $35,000 was more like it but even at $40,000 I would still consider buying the van.


Same here. If it's as versatile as the concept I'd definitely get it at that price.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

SKing said:


> Same here. If it's as versatile as the concept I'd definitely get it at that price.


If you can rearrange the layout of the Buzz like the concept, then it would definitely be good value in the $35,000-$40,000 range.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

Here's a great video from Auto Bild where they got to drive around in the ID Buzz. You're going to want to turn the English subtitles on but it's definitely worth it! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gxU3UeDagQ


----------

